# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  لماذا يرتدي المحامي  الروب الاسود؟

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما هي قصة ارتداء المحامي للروب الأسود ؟ 
ـ القصة بدأت في أواخر القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي ـ بالتحديد عام 1791 ـ ومكانها فرنسا .. حيث كان أحد القضاه الفرنسيين جالساً في شرفة منزله يستنشق الهواء ويتناول إفطاره الصباحى ، وبالصدفة شاهد مشاجرة بين شخصين انتهت بقتل أحدهما وهرب الشخص القاتل .
* ـ فاسرع أحد الأشخاص ـ وكان ماراً بالقرب من مكان الجريمة ـ وأخذ القتيل وذهب به إلى المستشفى لإسعافه ولكنه كان قد لفظ انفاسه الاخيرة .. فاتهمت الشرطة الشخص المنقذ بأنه هو الجاني . 
* ـ ومن باب الصدفة فإن القاضي ـ الذي كان جالساً في شرفة منزله وشاهد المشاجرة ـ هو الذي سيحكم في القضية ، وحيث أن القانون الفرنسي لا يعترف إلا بالدلائل والقرائن ... فقد حكم القاضي على الشخص البرئ بالإعدام ... على الرغم أن القاضي نفسه هو شاهد على تفاصيل الجريمة التي وقعت أمام منزله . 
* ـ ومع الأيام ظل القاضي يؤنب نفسه المعذبة بهذا الخطأ الفادح .. ولكي يرتاح من عذاب الضمير اعترف أمام الرأي العام بأنه أخطأ في هذه القضية .. وحكم على الشخص البرئ بالإعدام .. فثار الرأي العام ضده واتهم بأنه ليس لديه أمانة أو ضمير .
* ـ وذات يوم أثناء نظر ـ القاضي نفسه ـ في أحد القضايا ( وكان رئيس المحكمة ) فوجد المحامي الذي يقف أمامه لكي يترافع في القضية مرتدياً روباً أسوداً .. فسأله القاضي : عن سبب ارتدائه هذا الروب الأسود ؟ 
* ـ فأجاب المحامي : لكي أذكرك بما فعلته من قبل وحكمت ظلماً على شخص برئ بالإعدام .
* ـ ومنذ تلك الواقعة أصبح الروب الأسود هو الزي الرسمي في 
مهنة المحاماة .. ومن فرنسا انتقل إلي سائر الدول وظل حتى اليوم .
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما هي قصة ارتداء المحامي للروب الأسود ؟

ـ القصة بدأت في أواخر القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي ـ بالتحديد عام 1791 ـ ومكانها فرنسا .. حيث كان أحد القضاه الفرنسيين جالساً في شرفة منزله يستنشق الهواء ويتناول إفطاره الصباحى ، وبالصدفة شاهد مشاجرة بين شخصين انتهت بقتل أحدهما وهرب الشخص القاتل .
* ـ فاسرع أحد الأشخاص ـ وكان ماراً بالقرب من مكان الجريمة ـ وأخذ القتيل وذهب به إلى المستشفى لإسعافه ولكنه كان قد لفظ انفاسه الاخيرة .. فاتهمت الشرطة الشخص المنقذ بأنه هو الجاني . 
* ـ ومن باب الصدفة فإن القاضي ـ الذي كان جالساً في شرفة منزله وشاهد المشاجرة ـ هو الذي سيحكم في القضية ، وحيث أن القانون الفرنسي لا يعترف إلا بالدلائل والقرائن ... فقد حكم القاضي على الشخص البرئ بالإعدام ... على الرغم أن القاضي نفسه هو شاهد على تفاصيل الجريمة التي وقعت أمام منزله . 
* ـ ومع الأيام ظل القاضي يؤنب نفسه المعذبة بهذا الخطأ الفادح .. ولكي يرتاح من عذاب الضمير اعترف أمام الرأي العام بأنه أخطأ في هذه القضية .. وحكم على الشخص البرئ بالإعدام .. فثار الرأي العام ضده واتهم بأنه ليس لديه أمانة أو ضمير .
* ـ وذات يوم أثناء نظر ـ القاضي نفسه ـ في أحد القضايا ( وكان رئيس المحكمة ) فوجد المحامي الذي يقف أمامه لكي يترافع في القضية مرتدياً روباً أسوداً .. فسأله القاضي : عن سبب ارتدائه هذا الروب الأسود ؟ 
* ـ فأجاب المحامي : لكي أذكرك بما فعلته من قبل وحكمت ظلماً على شخص برئ بالإعدام .
* ـ ومنذ تلك الواقعة أصبح الروب الأسود هو الزي الرسمي في 
مهنة المحاماة .. ومن فرنسا انتقل إلي سائر الدول وظل حتى اليوم .



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
معلومة جديدة
جزيت خيرا
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
معلومة جديدة
جزيت خيرا



وعليكم السلام ورحمته وبركاته الاخ الكريم خالد عيساوي اسعدني مرورك لك مودتي واحترامي
*

----------

